# S**t box of the day thread ..



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

..thought it might be fun to have a thread with "real world" s**t cars you see on the road ... I'll start with this 2005 Mitsubishi Colt I came across in Tesco car park yesterday. The staining you see on the sides and rear is actually green mold/moss

What an embarrassment ...


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Sounds like a fun thread. The only thing I have to contribute with so far is the Pug 107 that I got from my sister - here is how it was handed over to me...

ns
osr scrape

Pretty much had looked like that for its entire 6 year life with her. I believe it got washed 4 times in that time frame, all by me, and the last time it got washed was 15 months prior to this.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

enc said:


> ..thought it might be fun to have a thread with "real world" s**t cars you see on the road ... I'll start with this 2005 Mitsubishi Colt I came across in Tesco car park yesterday. The stringing you see on the sides and rear is actually green mold/moss
> 
> What an embarrassment ...
> 
> ...


Shot in the dark but I'm guessing female driver.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

GSD said:


> Shot in the dark but I'm guessing female driver.


Not sure .. though it doesn't mean squat, there was a child seat in the back.

I was thinking to myself what would I say if the owner came back as I was taking photos


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

enc said:


> Not sure .. though it doesn't mean squat, there was a child seat in the back.
> 
> I was thinking to myself what would I say if the owner came back as I was taking photos


That happened to me when I pictured some awful Rover years ago and put a note on saying it would be featured on Barry Boys. He came online ranting like a good un for ripping his shed to bits. :lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

enc said:


> Not sure .. though it doesn't mean squat, there was a child seat in the back.
> 
> I was thinking to myself what would I say if the owner came back as I was taking photos


Depending on who it was, sounds like a recipe for getting punched. :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

wayne451 said:


> That happened to me when I pictured some awful Rover years ago and put a note on saying it would be featured on Barry Boys. He came online ranting like a good un for ripping his shed to bits. :lol:


Barry Boys, those were the days.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That was an awesome forum with some legendary threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Depending on who it was, sounds like a recipe for getting punched. :lol:


Naaa we cool !!

Me to owner .. do you wanna get rid ?
Owner ... errrr...
Me ...give me £100 and I'll take it off your hands ..

I'm sure it'd part out


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Seeing as you've got its number plate in the pic I thought I'd check, and its taxed and mot'd til January 2020 :doublesho


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Seeing as you've got its number plate in the pic I thought I'd check, and its taxed and mot'd til January 2020 :doublesho


have you looked at the MOT history? something dodgy going on there ... look at the miles between MOTs :doublesho


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh yes, well dodgy!
Mileage in 2015 was 97322
No MOT recorded in 2016
Mileage in 2017 was 88421 :doublesho


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

It’s stuck in reverse &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Oh yes, well dodgy!
> Mileage in 2015 was 97322
> No MOT recorded in 2016
> Mileage in 2017 was 88421 :doublesho


"Had to replace the clocks m9"


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

PugIain said:


> "Had to replace the clocks m9"


:lol:
must have changed them in 2011/12 as well ...

2011 MOT 51798 miles
2012 MOT 20711 miles


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those cars really are


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

sometimes you do wonder!!!

so true on the parking!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If you think that first car is bad, I see worse everyday...

There are sad people out there that don’t treat their car is a simple box to get from a to b...

They spend hours and hours cleaning them and even sadder - talking about cleaning them...

Some of them... wait to you hear this... some of these saddos, as well as taking pictures of said shiny shiny boxes - actually take things to clean them with IN THE CAR!! :lol::lol::lol:

Such an embarrassment 

:wall:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Ill be honest ... I sometime wish I didn't give a f !


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm looking for a sub £300 car after Iv sold mine as a temporary car and there are some real gems out there. Also lots and lots of unloved sheds

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Had my eye on this next beauty for a while. 
I thought maybe it wasn't getting used but it changes parking positions frequently so it it's obviously being driven. MOT untill September .. Thiugh after inspecting the mot... it's days are numbered



http://imgur.com/eM03xQI


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Will try to get a picture of a dept managers car at work. Its a 2008 Mitzi Lancer 1.8.

He has had it since about 2010 or so and I don't think its ever been washed. There is strong algal growth everywhere, but mainly on the boot lid and a few hand prints on the bodywork that by now must be permanent.

Other maintenance is likely to be pretty poor also since tires only get replaced when completely bald. Frankly the state of the car is a good demonstration of his managerial ability and attitude as well.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

What about this beast....






























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought the Zaffira has potential - until I saw the back!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

BTS said:


> What about this beast....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you find such tatt? at least it looks like it gets a wash occasionally


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here's my ****box. I think it's been washed perhaps 4 times in 2.5 years?










Even let the sprogs have a go. Couldn't reach the roof and the littler one kept dropping the cloths. Rubbish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I passed this again at weekend ... still looks the same


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Those Vauxhall Zafira rear lights are amazing


----------

